# Aston hall asylum September 2012



## urban phantom (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi all i think we may have been a bit late to view this as its now very trashed we also had kids chucking slates of the roof at us a we walked round but its still a good wander 

The history 

The site has a existing building footprint of 55,576 sq ft complete with its hydrotherapy pool, sensory room and hall. built as part of a £4m revamp in 1994. The pool is the only one of its kind in Southern Derbyshire. It has hoists to help lower people into the temperature-controlled water, and is ideal for keeping severely disabled people's limbs supple.

Aston Hall has a long history dating back to the early 1600s and was used as a auxillary hospital in the first World War. The property was sold to Nottingham Corporation in 1924 and has served the community as a specialist hospital for many years.
Plans to close Aston Hall Hospital, in Aston on Trent, which cared for people with learning disabilities, were announced in 1998 amid fierce opposition from locals who wanted a village community to care for the 58 patients already on the site.

As far as I can tell the site closed sometime in 2006 and has since become target somewhat by local youths and people stealing scrap metals.

now for the pics 




Aston hall asylum 003 by urban phantom, on Flickr




Aston hall asylum 018 by urban phantom, on Flickr




Aston hall asylum 098 by urban phantom, on Flickr




Aston hall asylum 033 by urban phantom, on Flickr




Aston hall asylum 002 by urban phantom, on Flickr




Aston hall asylum 006 by urban phantom, on Flickr




Aston hall asylum 010 by urban phantom, on Flickr




Aston hall asylum 026 by urban phantom, on Flickr




Aston hall asylum 044 by urban phantom, on Flickr




Aston hall asylum 061 by urban phantom, on Flickr




Aston hall asylum 080 by urban phantom, on Flickr




Aston hall asylum 083 by urban phantom, on Flickr




Aston hall asylum 088 by urban phantom, on Flickr




Aston hall asylum 082 by urban phantom, on Flickr






Aston hall asylum 077 by urban phantom, on Flickr

Thanks for looking all comments welcome


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Sep 18, 2012)

nice quality photos. too bad you didn't take a few of the yobs tossing the shingles at you. seems obvious that if people tear up & destroy everything around them, they'll be living in ruins, with no jobs, no prospects, no future, just a bunch of gutted buildings. shows a total lack of respect on all levels--for others & for themselves.


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 18, 2012)

Another CYLUM yeah!!!, like your images despite the trashyness looks a pretty good wander ...those damn pesky bastar... I mean kids!


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 18, 2012)

LairdOfLochaber said:


> nice quality photos. too bad you didn't take a few of the yobs tossing the shingles at you. seems obvious that if people tear up & destroy everything around them, they'll be living in ruins, with no jobs, no prospects, no future, just a bunch of gutted buildings. shows a total lack of respect on all levels--for others & for themselves.



yes mate well said thay even had the cheek to ask us wot we were doing i replied not smashing the place up


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 18, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> Another CYLUM yeah!!!, like your images despite the trashyness looks a pretty good wander ...those damn pesky bastar... I mean kids!



Thanks mate i think its all going to be swing balled soon so it was a last chance then the kids will be lost


----------



## possessed (Sep 18, 2012)

urban phantom said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice surname on that door I visited Aston Hall in June of last year, and I didn't see a lot of stuff, but it was definitely a good way to spend a warm afternoon, thanks for posting. 

Are there any plans for the site.


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 18, 2012)

possessed said:


> Nice surname on that door I visited Aston Hall in June of last year, and I didn't see a lot of stuff, but it was definitely a good way to spend a warm afternoon, thanks for posting.
> 
> Are there any plans for the site.



Thanks mate that name made me chuckle i bet she got some stick


----------



## krela (Sep 18, 2012)

LairdOfLochaber said:


> nice quality photos. too bad you didn't take a few of the yobs tossing the shingles at you. seems obvious that if people tear up & destroy everything around them, they'll be living in ruins, with no jobs, no prospects, no future, just a bunch of gutted buildings. shows a total lack of respect on all levels--for others & for themselves.



Really, please quit it with the pop politics. It's not appropriate on this forum.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 18, 2012)

Tip top photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## sonyes (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice that, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Judderman62 (Sep 18, 2012)

hmmmm wish we'd have ahd more time when we were there as it was a lil better shape then


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 19, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Tip top photos thanks for sharing.



Thanks mate


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 19, 2012)

Judderman62 said:


> hmmmm wish we'd have ahd more time when we were there as it was a lil better shape then



Ive seen some pics from last year and looked a different place but still we spent 3 hours here


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow this place is rapidly getting more trashed! visited a couple of years ago but still it was after the metal fairy's had been in.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Sep 28, 2012)

Looks interesting that does!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 28, 2012)

OMG just seen that it was the pool with the caved in roof  it used to look like this: 




IMG_6707 by Tucker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 28, 2012)

PROJ3CTM4YH3M said:


> Wow this place is rapidly getting more trashed! visited a couple of years ago but still it was after the metal fairy's had been in.



And the brats off the estate as well shame


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 28, 2012)

SeffyboyUK said:


> Looks interesting that does!



Yes mate its still worth a look


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 29, 2012)

It's still hanging in there I see. No more fires lately then?

Just one thing though, it's not and never was an "asylum", it was a hospital. The asylums are a product of the Victoruian and Edwardian eras and even they changed their names to Mental Hospitals with the inevitable political pressure. Aston Hall was built so long after the asylum system that it never had that epithet.

Did you hear the handicapped patients at the nearby home screaming like animals in pain when you explored the boiler house? It didn't half make us jump.


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 29, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> It's still hanging in there I see. No more fires lately then?
> 
> Just one thing though, it's not and never was an "asylum", it was a hospital. The asylums are a product of the Victoruian and Edwardian eras and even they changed their names to Mental Hospitals with the inevitable political pressure. Aston Hall was built so long after the asylum system that it never had that epithet.
> 
> Did you hear the handicapped patients at the nearby home screaming like animals in pain when you explored the boiler house? It didn't half make us jump.



No mate we didnt just the local chavs having fun with the place


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice one, tbh I thought is was in way worse condition than it is. Some beautiful photos, some fantastic light in the hall too


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 29, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one, tbh I thought is was in way worse condition than it is. Some beautiful photos, some fantastic light in the hall too



Thanks mate its still a good mootch


----------



## sploradora (Sep 29, 2012)

such a shame the local cretins have trashed the place, nice pics considering the damage..... i would have lobbed a slate back at em or found a room to lock em in for a wee bit


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 29, 2012)

sploradora said:


> such a shame the local cretins have trashed the place, nice pics considering the damage..... i would have lobbed a slate back at em or found a room to lock em in for a wee bit



Thanks i like you style


----------



## zombie-ASYLUM-3 (Oct 7, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> It's still hanging in there I see. No more fires lately then?
> 
> Just one thing though, it's not and never was an "asylum", it was a hospital. The asylums are a product of the Victoruian and Edwardian eras and even they changed their names to Mental Hospitals with the inevitable political pressure. Aston Hall was built so long after the asylum system that it never had that epithet.
> 
> Did you hear the handicapped patients at the nearby home screaming like animals in pain when you explored the boiler house? It didn't half make us jump.



iv herd a scream when i was walking out the main entrance. My friend who lives nearby said he saw a woman having a fit or something in there once.


----------

